# Наше творчество > Проза >  несколько рассказов от моей приятельниц&

## nerpa

Черный Сентябрь 

     Когда меня первый раз вышибли с работы, я сразу подумал - как же мне теперь жить одному в четырех стенах? Умереть с голоду я не боялся - мне полагалось пособие по безработице как минимум в течение шести месяцев. За это время молодой и здоровый человек, если он не совсем кретин, устроится на работу в Чикаго. Зато была прямая опасность умереть от тоски и одиночества. Я нашел работу чертежника в одной маленькой строительной компании примерно через два месяца после приезда в Америку. И с тех пор был слишком занят, чтоб завести себе друзей или знакомых. Квартира моя являла собой вид типичного эмигрантского жилища. Посредине комнаты лежал матрас, изображающий кровать. В углу прямо на полу стоял телевизор, купленный с первой же получки «для изучения языка». У стены горой лежали нераспакованные бандероли с русскими книгами и чемоданы. Никакой другой мебели не было. Провести несколько месяцев наедине с собой в подобной обстановке представлялось мне пыткой. Я даже подумывал, не жениться ли мне на ком-нибудь. Но потом решил, что когда я опять найду работу, от жены сложно будет избавиться. 
     В первый же свободный вечер я принялся обзванивать своих немногочисленных знакомых, сообщая им о своем увольнении и пытаясь выжать из них хотя бы каплю сочувствия. Все они были такие же, как я, недавно приехавшие эмигранты, с которыми я сталкивался при переезде и на курсах английского. Те из них, кто уже работал, тихо радовались, что уволили не их, а те, кто еще не нашел работу, бурно завидовали моему пособию по безработице. И те, и другие с удручающим однообразием уверяли меня, что все будет хорошо, но не уточняли, у кого и когда.  
     Последним ресурсом утешений был мой давний школьный приятель, живущий в Нью-Йорке. Дома приятеля не оказалось, и к телефону подошла его дочка, двенадцатилетнее смоуверенное и до невозможности избалованное создание, с которым я обычно старался не контактировать. Но в этот раз, под настроение я выложил ей все свои неприятности за неимением другого слушателя. Создание хрюкнуло в трубку, помолчало, а потом посоветовало почти человеческим голосом: «А вы заведите себе кота. У вас в Чикаго, наверное, есть Общество Защиты Животных. Я себе в таком обществе взяла щенка. И недорого.» Это была прекрасная мысль - кошки мне всегда нравились. В телефонном справочнике я нашел адрес Чикагского Общества по Борьбе с Жестокостью и на следующий день поехал туда выбирать себе кошку.  
     Коты и котята сидели в клетках, поставленных друг на друга в три этажа, и отчаянно мяукали. Приветливые девочки, пропахшие звериным духом и одетые в униформы Армии Кошачьего Спасения, извлекали своих орущих подопечных из клеток и демонстрировали их будущим владельцам. Мне показали рыжего сопливого котенка со слезящимися глазами, который по словам форменной девочки обещал стать в недалеком будущем абсолютным красавцем. Пока она описывала мне его будущие прелести, я заметил черный бесформенный комок, мотавшийся из угла в угол в самой дальней клетке. Я даже засомневался, кот ли это или же какой-то более дикий зверь. «Что это у вас там бегает?» - поинтересовался я у девочки без всякой задней мысли. Она тут же профессиональным жестом швырнула сопливого будущего красавца обратно в клетку и вытащила на мое обозрение черный ком, который оказался чрезвычайно всклокоченным котом изрядной величины. Он сразу же начал тереться лбом о мои руки и густо мурлыкать. Растаяв от подобного подхалимажа, я не раздумывая заявил - «Беру!»

----------


## nerpa

Но взять его оказалось не так то просто. Для начала с меня содрали тридцать долларов в пользу Общества, лицемерно заявив при этом, что кот мне достается бесплатно, а деньги - это мое добровольное пожертвование. Затем меня заставили заполнить кучу анкет, в которых выяснялось какой у меня доход, в состоянии ли я содержать домашнее животное, сколько я на него собираюсь тратить ежемесячно, достаточно ли у меня жилплощади (для кота), буду ли я проводить с ним с свободное время и не будет ли коту у меня скучно... После этого со мной провел беседу специалист по кошачьей психологии и долго наставлял меня, как обращаться с моим хвостатым приобретением. Меня снабдили списком комнатных растений, которые могут повредить здоровью кота, если он их вздумает жрать. Меня предупредили, что ему ни в коем случае нельзя давать молоко. От этого у котов бывает расстройство желудка. (Ну слыханное ли это дело?). Под занавес я расписался под внушительного вида документом, который гласил: «Я осознаю, что кот - это животное, которое не несет моральной и юридической ответственности за свои действия. Посему я обязуюсь его не бить, если он будет драть когтями мебель или гадить на ковер».  
     Кота мне выдали в картонной коробке, с рекламой Общества на боку и дырками для вентиляции. Пока я его вез домой, он рвался на волю как призрак из фильма Тарковского «Солярис», деформируя коробку, в которой сидел, совершенно немыслимым образом с нечеловеческой и даже некошачьей силой. Когда я дома выпустил его на волю, он немедленно начал чихать. В документах говорилось, что прежние хозяева отдали его Обществу из-за аллергии. Я полагал, что аллергия была у бывших хозяев, но услышав, как он чихает, понял, что аллергия была у кота.  
     Я назвал его Черный Сентябрь, не только из-за окраски, но и за жгучие кавалерийские усы и томный взгляд восточного красавца. Первым делом я его, конечно, напоил молоком и убедился, что Кошачьи Спасители хорошо знают свое дело. С трудом отмыв пол на кухне и в спальне, (благо у меня в квартире был паркет, а не ковры), я торжественно поклялся Черному Сентябрю, что ничем, кроме специальной кошачьей еды в пакетах, не буду его кормить. И мы зажили вдвоем как нельзя лучше. Целые дни Черный Сентябрь спал на моей подушке, пока я бегал по городу в поисках работы. По вечерам мы укладывались перед телевизором и смотрели какую-нибудь муру. Кот, пригревшись на моем животе, начинал густо урчать. У меня вошло в привычку болтать с ним обо всем, что произошло за день, делиться впечатлениями об увиденном и рассуждать на абстрактные темы. Черный Сентябрь сочувственно жмурился, кивал и согласно мурлыкал.  
     Однажды зашла речь о его восточном происхождении и почему-то о переселении душ. «Ты у нас Турецкая Ангора, я смотрел в справочнике кошачьих пород. Восточная кровь налицо. Я думаю, что в тебе живет бессмертная душа какого-нибудь восточного деспота, или наоборот - поэта.» Кот утвердительно прикрыл глаза. «Имя у тебя тоже было очень восточное - например Мустафа...» «Не Мустафа, а Ибрагим,» - поправил меня кот. Я удивился, - «Почему Ибрагим?» «Отчего, почему... Родители так назвали... И не деспот он был вовсе. Так только, под горячую руку мог кого-то...» - кот лениво зевнул, не закончив фразу.  
     Я так заинтересовался, что даже выключил звук у телевизора. «Расскажи о нем что-нибудь!» «Не помню, забыл, давно было...» Кот опять зевнул, показав острые белые зубы, и улегся на спину. «А сказки ты какие-нибудь арабские помнишь? Или песни?» - спросил я с надеждой. В голове у меня пронеслось - «Идет направо - песнь заводит, налево - сказку говорит...» «Помню,» - согласился кот. Он с готовностью перевернулся на живот, устроился поудобней, обкрутился хвостом и монотнно завел:: «Дошло до меня, о Великий Визирь, что в славном городе Багдаде...» Он довольно связно изложил одну из сказок Тысячи и Одной Ночи, почему-то в адаптированном для детей варианте. К концу повествования я слегка задремал, может быть потому, что сказка все больше стала походить на мурлыканье.  
     С тех пор каждый вечер мой хвостатый и усатый Шахерезад рассказывал мне арабские сказки. Иногда в них причудливо вплетались воспоминания о жизни восточного деспота, воина и поэта Ибрагима ибн Саида. Судя по тому, что рассказывал кот, это был горячий, вспыльчивый правитель крохотного арабского княжества, с живым воображением и бешеным темпераментом. Когда Черный Сентябрь углублялся в описания дворцовой жизни, он постепенно входил в раж. Шерсть на нем становилась дыбом, усы топорщились и глаза загорались желтым шальным огнем. Иногда проскальзывали упоминания о некоей капризной и заносчивой красавице по имени Гюльсара, которая перепортила Ибрагиму немало крови. Ее одаривали драгоценностями. Ей посвящались стихи. Из-за нее погиб от удара кинжалом лучший друг Ибрагима - Асад. По некоторым недомолвкам я заключил, что зарезал его сам же Ибрагим в припадке ревности... Интриги в гареме, охота на тигров, обильные восточные пиры, кровавые поединки - все это занимало мое воображение по вечерам, когда устав от беготни по посредническим агентствам, бесплодным интервью и очередям на бирже безработных я дремал на матрасе, под сладкое мурлыканье Черного Сентября.

----------


## nerpa

Когда я вспоминаю это время, мне кажется что я был почти счастлив. Но всякому счастью приходит конец. Мой агент по устройству на работу сообщил, что для меня есть подходящее место в штате Айова. Я смотался на интервью в этот соседний с Иллинойсом кукурузно-молочный штат, в городок под претенциозным названием Ватерлоо. Через неделю мне пришло письмо, в котором сообщалось, что я принят на работу на должность старшего дизайнера. Мне пообещали оплатить переезд, компьютерные курсы в ближайшем университете и обеспечить медицинской страховкой. Отказываться было бы просто глупо. Я собрал свои до сих пор не распакованные чемоданы. Бандероли с книгами свалил в гараже у знакомых. Оставалось решить, что делать с Черным Сентябрем. Взять его с собой я не мог - в доме, где я снял квартиру, запрещалось держать каких бы то ни было домашних животных. Я упросил одну старенькую глуховатую бабусю, с которой вместе ходил в синагогу на курсы английского, подержать его у себя, пока не устроюсь на новом месте. Бабуся опасливо покосилась на кавалерийские усы моего кота и спросила, можно ли его называть Васенькой. «Называйте,» - великодушно разрешил я, - «все равно он не отзывается, как ни зови». Черный Сентябрь посмотрел на меня укоризненно и полез под кровать.  
     Первое время на новой работе все мои мысли были заняты только тем, как бы на ней удержаться. Все мое свободное время после работы поглощали занятия в университете и работа с компьютером, которого я до этой поры в глаза не видел. В промежутках я пытался сомостоятельно заниматься английской грамматикой, а также исправлением моего жуткого нижегородского акцента. День и ночь сменяли друг друга в бешеном темпе, почти не оставляя времени на сон и еду. Я ни с кем не разговаривал, кроме своих коллег в конторе. В душе у меня было пусто и холодно, как на пляже зимой. Если выдавался случайно свободный вечер, я заваливался под телевизором с жестянкой пива, как настоящий американец, и тупо смотрел на экран, пока меня не сваливала свинцовая дремота. Я ни о чем не думал, ничего не хотел...  
     Но в один теплый апрельский день я остановился утром перед входом в мою контору, посмотрел в голубое просветленное небо и понял, что дальше так жить нельзя. Меня не просто замучило одиночество. Я точно знал кого мне не хватает. Мне припомнились наши тихие беседы, волшебные восточные сказки и почувствовал, что не могу больше и часа пробыть без моего Черного Сентября.  
     Я позвонил бабульке по телефону прямо с работы. Она мне долго рассказывала про свой артрит и цены на курицу и бананы в Чикаго. «А как кот?» - орал я в трубку. «Васька как? Черный Сентябрь?» «Котик? Ничего котик... Животом мается, расстройство у него. Я его молочком пою тепленьким и сливками, а он все мяучит и мяучит.»  
     «Позовите его к телефону!» - потребовал я. «Чего?» - не поняла бабулька. «Дайте ему трубку, я хочу с ним поговорить!» Бабка, которая уже ничему не удивлялась в Америке, прошлепала в глубь квартиры, приговаривая «Котик, котик! Васенька...» и через несколько минут я услышал знакомое мурчание в трубке. «Черный Сентябрь! Ибрагим ибн Саид, привет, дорогой! Слушай внимательно: во-первых не пей молоко! Ты же американский кот, тебе нельзя. Потерпи... Посиди на водичке. Завтра я возьму выходной и за тобой приеду. Только пообещай мне, что не будешь драть ковер и выбегать на лестницу, чтоб соседи тебя не увидели. А то меня из квартиры выгонят.» «Понял, не дурак,» - ответил Черный Сентябрь. «Только приезжай поскорей». В трубке что-то грохнуло - это, по всей видимости, упала в обморок бабка, подслушавшая наш разговор.  
* * *  

Смею заметить, что прототипом этого кота, был кот моего мужа.... правда звали его несколько иначе, не так экзотично...:biggrin:  :Ha:

----------


## nerpa

Coast of Good Hope 
Emigrants’ Fairy Tales v.2

Берег Доброй Надежды

    Если вам покажется, что история эта напоминает «мыльную оперу», то вы не ошибетесь.  «Берег доброй надежды» - вполне подходящее название для телевизионного шоу с чуть-чуть перезрелыми голливудскими звездами третьей величины.  Но в нашем рассказе это просто название жилого комплекса в одном из пригородов Чикаго.  Знаете, такие длинные серые таун-хаусы в полу-престижном районе (мечта каждого программиста и таксиста).  Квартира в двух этажах с неизбежным подвалом, который щедро заливает дождями и сточными водами каждую весну.  Крохотный дворик с железным грилем и чахлой растительностью.  Бесплодные мечты о том, что когда-нибудь цены на недвижимость в этом районе внезапно вырастут и всякий, купивший дом, станет за одну ночь миллионером...  Неизбежные счета за воду, электричество, газ и починку прохудившейся крыши.  Что за странная фантазия давать неприглядным барачным комплексам романтические названия, как парусным кораблям?

    Ветер злобно рвал бледно-розовые цветы с приземистой магнолии, растущей перед самым домом, и пригоршнями швырял мокрые лепестки прямо в стекло, как дохлых рыб.  Уже половина окна была залеплена ими, а ветер рвал еще и еще...  Буйное цветение магнолий началось в этом году в пригородах Чикаго необыкновенно рано. Листья еще не проклюнулись из липких коричневых почек, и магнолия белела, как парус одинокий, среди серого квартала одинаковых новеньких таун-хаусов.  Дождь лил не переставая, докучно стучал по тонкой крыше, хлюпал в желобе, бил в оконное стекло, отчего на подоконнике уже образовалась небольшая лужа. 
    - Страшный весенний месяц Нисан... - произнес Фима глубокомысленно, глядя в окно на бурные потоки, бегущие вдоль улицы.  Он представил, как заливает подвальный этаж  нового дома со светло-серым ковровым покрытием на полу, и поежился. 
    - Принеси пиво из холодильника и открывалку!  Сейчас ребята приедут, - зычно скомандовала Лина из столовой.
    Лина и Фима переехали в новый дом за две недели до Пасхи. В гостиной до сих пор стояли не разобранные чемоданы, картонные коробки с книгами и постельным бельем.  Мебель уже заказали - итальянскую зеркальную спальню, два белых кожаных дивана для гостиной и польский стол с шестью стульями в столовую.  Но в русском мебельном заказ обещали привезти через шесть недель, а диваны - только через два месяца.  Пока спали на матрасах прямо на полу.  Старую рухлядь с прежней рентованной квартиры решили не брать в новый дом.  Поэтому внутри просторного, пахнущего свежей краской таун-хауса было пока пусто и неуютно.
    Но несмотря на это, на Пасху решили собраться в новом доме, а заодно отметить и новоселье.  Все остальные ребята из их компании жили в ренте, в тесноте, вместе с родителями.  Лина с Фимой стали первыми домовладельцами, хотя приехали в Чикаго на шесть месяцев позже Миши.  Но они нашли работу, и приличную, по специальности в первые же месяцы после приезда.  А Соня, Мишина жена, до сих пор моет полы, и Миша не может удержаться ни на одной работе - то сокращение, то характером не сошелся с начальником...

    На двух сдвинутых складных садовых столах (один одолжили у соседей) Лина расставила глубокие тарелки с салатами из моркови, свеклы, оливье, тонко нарезанную сухую колбасу, пахнущую чесноком, сыр и рыжую копченую рыбу из русского магазина, украинский хлеб нью-йоркской выпечки, красную икру в маминой хрустальной вазочке (подарок на новоселье), золотистые шпроты, маринованные огурцы в эмалированной синей миске.   В огромной пузатой банке - кислая капуста с клюквой.  Фима сам ее квасил по бабушкиному рецепту.  В доме запахло съестным и стало гораздо уютнее.  
    Фима принес пиво и большую белую бутылку - «ручник» смирновской водки.  «Ты думаешь - хватит?»  - спросил он, кивнув на водку.  «Сашка теперь пьет мало, Мила вообще не пьет спиртного.  Если вы с Мишкой не надеретесь до чертиков, то хватит.  Мишка еще обещал привезти кого-то, знакомых из Москвы».

----------


## nerpa

Загудела машина.  Фима пошел встречать гостей.  Лина выглянула в окно и сквозь лепестки магнолий разглядела Сашин потрепанный синий «Шевроле», который Мила, Сашина жена, называла «скотовозом».  Из машины первой вышла полненькая рыжеватая Мила, за ней выпрыгнул Славка.  Подрос мальчик за тот месяц, что они не встречались.  Крупный малый для своих семи лет. «Алик! Твой друг прибыл!» - окликнула Лина сына.  Он тут же увязался за Фимой, хотя нога у него все еще болела после перелома. (Когда они перебрались в новый дом, он на радостях начал носиться как сумасшедший и свалился с лестницы.)
    - Очень прилично устроились! - одобрила Мила, оглядывая прихожую. -  Сколько у вас тут спален и туалетов?  Три спальни наверху и два туалета... неплохо.  А школа в этом районе хорошая? Черные и мексиканцы есть?  Как с транспортом?  Магазины близко?  
    Лина подробно отвечала, зная, что «да» и «нет» от Милы не отделаешься, и рассматривала ее и Сашу.  Он тоже изменился за последнее время - пегая бородка скрывала его знакомую с детства улыбку и ямочки на щеках.  Он был, как всегда, в черной шляпе и длинном пиджаке.  Какие-то белые кисти свисали из-под рубашки.  «Талес!  Это называется талес, то, что у него под рубашкой надето», - вспомнила Лина.

    Фима повел гостей показывать СВОЙ новый дом.  Он сиял от удовольствия, как новенький пенни.  По лестнице он поднимался с некоторой одышкой, но непременно хотел показать спальни и ванную комнату на втором этаже.  За последний год Фима сильно прибавил в весе, и живот у него торчал вперед, как яйцо.  Ноги он ставил теперь носками врозь, как будто для того чтобы удержать в равновесии отяжелевшее тело.  И курчавые светлые волосы на макушке заметно поредели.  Славка и Алик скатились в подвал, где стоял телевизор. (Даже с гипсом он продолжал бегать.)  Алик горел желанием продемонстрировать в действии новую электронную игру, которую получил в подарок на десятилетие.  
    Лина подошла к окну и начала высматривать Мишину новенькую красную «Тойоту», но улица была пуста.  Только дождь злобно хлестал бело-розовую магнолию.  «Чикаго находится на широте Сочи.  Приезжай - позагораем!» - вспомнила она строчку из старого Мишиного письма.

    Лина познакомилась с Мишей, Сашей и Фимой, когда заканчивала школу.  Они встретились случайно на белом песчаном пляже в Гидропарке.  Весь день играли в волейбол, плавали и загорали.  Лина пришла на пляж с двумя школьными подругами. Они собирались готовиться к выпускным экзаменам, даже притащили с собой какие-то книги и тетрадки, но так и не открыли их в тот день.      
    Миша и тогда был самым заметным из всей компании - самый высокий, самый веселый, самый красивый.  Лина до боли в зубах завидовала длинноногой худышке Ларисе, с которой Миша явно заигрывал.  Лариса только загадочно улыбалась и откидывала с лица светлые пышные волосы, постоянно падавшие ей на глаза. Имени третьей подруги Лина не запомнила, та была новенькой в классе.  После окончания школы Лина никогда ее больше не встречала.
    Лето прошло шумно, нервно и бестолково.  Выпускные экзамены, подготовка к поступлению в институт и долгие вечерние прогулки вдоль Днепра, побеги от учебников и зубрежки на раскаленные пляжи.  Еще ходили в кино всей компанией и в кафе есть мороженое.  Танцевали поздно ночью под приглушенную музыку у кого-нибудь в квартире...  Как только у них сил на все хватало.  Лина и Лариса поступили в Художественный.  Саша уехал в Новосибирский университет.  Миша и Фима подались на радио- факультет в Политехнический институт.  Фима поступил, а Мишка с треском провалился на физике.  
    Но неудача Мишу не слишком огорчила.  Весной его должны были призвать в армию, поэтому на работу он не захотел устраиваться, а решил провести приятно оставшееся свободное время.  Наступила осень, все друзья занимались, а он по-прежнему играл в теннис в Гидропарке, ходил в кино, а по вечерам встречался с Ларисой.  Все друзья знали, что он влюблен и уже три раза предлагал ей выйти за него замуж.  Лариса с замужеством не спешила.  Она мечтала стать знаменитым художником.  Мишина шумная влюбленность ей льстила, но он ей не очень-то нравился.  Ее больше интересовал преподаватель истории искусств в Художественном институте, молодой профессор, который (по слухам) недавно развелся с женой.  
    Когда профессор наконец обратил на Ларису внимание (после новогодней студенческой попойки), она сразу дала Мишке отставку.  Мишка хотел утопиться, и Саша с Фимой бегали за ним по заснеженным днепровским берегам.  Потом он запил, загулял, как ненормальный, оправдываясь тем, что скоро все равно в армию, а там не погуляешь.  Все об этом знали, кроме Лины.  Затмение на нее нашло, что ли?  Поэтому, когда однажды Миша позвонил ей по телефону и предложил встретиться, она ужасно обрадовалась.

----------


## nerpa

Поскольку дождь все еще хлестал, никто не увидел, когда зажглась первая звезда.  Но Саша сказал, что пора начинать, и раздал всем синенькие тонкие книжечки с текстом Пасхальных молитв, напечатанных русскими буквами.  Он страдальчески посмотрел на блюдо с украинским хлебом и принес из своей машины несколько пачек мацы и бутылку сладкого ягодного вина.  Саша начал читать, потом запел.  Мила и Славка нестройно подпевали, Фима тоже пытался подтягивать.  «Может быть, подадим горячее?  Они уже на два часа опаздывают.  Сколько можно ждать?» - озабоченно спросил Фима.  Он повозился на кухне и вернулся, торжественно неся над головой поднос с куриными четвертушками, запеченными в тесте.  «Серьезные»  блюда Фима готовил сам.  Он утверждая, что Лине ничего нельзя доверить, кроме салата из одуванчиков, поскольку у нее «руки не к тому месту приделаны».  
    - _Когда-то гуси Рим спасли!  Меня спасают куры!_ - продекламировал Фима, чуть задыхаясь и осторожно водружая блюдо посредине шаткого стола.  «Очень остроумно!» - без улыбки одобрила Мила.  Саша и Лина вежливо посмеялись, хотя оба знали, что придумал эти стихи не Фима, а поэт Наум Сагаловский.
    За столом мальчики строили друг другу рожи.  Тощий, синеглазый Алик, несмотря на свои десять лет выглядел младшим братом семилетнего здоровяка Славки.  Черные жесткие волосы лезли Алику в глаза, Лина давно его не стригла.  Замоталась с покупкой дома и переездом.  У Славика рыжеватые кудри покрывала шелковая вышитая кипа, а возле ушей уже вились маленькие пейсы.  По длине пейсов и Сашиной бороды можно было определить, как давно Саша стал строго придерживаться всех обрядов ортодоксального еврейства.  Всего год прошел с тех пор, как Лина с Фимой встречали Сашино семейство в аэропорту, а как все изменилось!  
    Мила выглядела тоже иначе, чем раньше.  Строгая прическа, темное платье с кружевным белым воротником, длинная нитка искусственного жемчуга на шее делали ее похожей на женщин с фотографий двадцатых годов.  Как это Саша разрешил ей выйти из дому с непокрытой головой?  Лина наклонилась к Миле: «Тебе очень идет новая прическа, и цвет красивый.  Ты что, волосы подкрасила?»  Мила замялась на секунду, пытаясь подцепить на вилку скользкий огурец.  А потом шепотом сообщила, что она в парике.  «Совсем как настоящие! - одобрила Лина, а про себя подумала: совсем сдурела баба.  Неужели она и вправду голову обрила, как положено правоверной еврейке?»

    Заскрипели, завизжали тормоза.  Лина встрепенулась. «Миша никогда не научится тормозить по-человечески, - думала она, глядя в окно. -  И вообще, он ничего не делает, как люди. Машину новую купил, а долгов у него...  И зачем?  Соне захотелось красную новую машину!  Для него - вполне веский резон».  Сквозь залепленное белыми лепестками стекло увидела, как выскочил из машины Мишка и побежал открывать Соне дверцу.  На ходу он раскрыл зонтик.  «Чтобы его «принцесса» не замочила прическу», - заметила про себя Лина.  
    Из красной машины следом за Соней выбрались еще двое.  Высокий мужчина спортивного сложения (пожилой, голова вся седая) и длинная женщина, закутанная в длинный плащ.  Лица Лина не рассмотрела.  Она ринулась в прихожую и, не дожидаясь звонка, распахнула дверь.  В лицо ей ударил ветер с дождем.
    Дыхание у Лины перехватило то ли от ветра, то ли от Мишиной улыбки.  И, как обычно, когда она его видела, сердце резко упало куда-то на дно живота: «Какие у него синие глаза... именно синие, а не голубые, и светятся...»  Гости ввалились в прихожую, начали отряхиваться.  Миша представил долговязую пару.  Мужчина - знаменитый фотограф (у Миши все знакомые - знаменитости). Женщина - известный художник.  Неделю назад они приехали из Москвы и, если понравится, останутся в Чикаго.  
    Лина не спросила, пришлось ли им по душе Чикаго, но сами они ей ужасно не понравились.  Особенно ей неприятно было видеть, как Миша увивался вокруг художницы Ады, помогая ей снять плащ.  Ада снисходительно улыбалась, поправляя затейливую прическу.  На пышной груди «известного художника» бренчали разнокалиберные цепочки и бусы.  Очень нарядное открытое платье элитного покроя явно выбивалось из общего домашнего колорита вечеринки.  Лина с ненавистью посмотрела на низкий вырез московской знаменитости и бессознательно одернула свой черный с вышивкой свитер, казавшийся ей до сих пор очень нарядным.  Настроение у нее портилось с каждой минутой.
    С приходом Миши сразу стало шумно.  «А это моя жена - знаменитая Сонечка.  Сонька - золотая ручка, обещай, что сегодня ты не надерешься, как обычно, и не будешь буянить», - вопил он, подталкивая вперед Соню.  Стеснительно улыбаясь (улыбка обнажала два передних кривоватых зуба, что делало ее похожей на кролика), Соня пыталась урезонить мужа: «Мишенька, ну что ты такое болтаешь?  Новые люди, что они могут подумать?  Куда мне поставить?»  Она неловко протянула Лине кастрюлю с винегретом, бережно завернутую в полиэтилен.  «Серая мышь!  Как он мог жениться на ней?  Вот уж поистине - любовь зла, полюбишь и козла...» - в который раз презрительно подумала Лина, оглядывая Сонину тощую неказистую фигуру.  Мишка тоже был худой, но широкоплечий и высокий, а Соня выглядела, как цыпленок по рубль двадцать.
    После знакомств и взаимных поздравлений все уселись за стол.  Миша вручил мальчишкам подарки - одинаковые пожарные машины с выдвижной лестницей.  И, как обычно, сердце у Лины защемило, когда она увидела, как Миша потрепал Алика по макушке и начал расспрашивать его о школе, друзьях и где он умудрился сломать ногу.  Наверное пытался влезть на телебашню и спрыгнуть с нее как Бэтмэн?  Алик радостно хихикал.  

    Лина тихонько встала и вышла на кухню.  Открыла духовку, посмотрела на пирог.  Закрыла ее, но не могла вспомнить, подрумянилось ли тесто.  Подошла к окну.  В груди саднило, как будто кошка полоснула по сердцу когтистой лапой.  «Линочка!  Все тебя ждут.  Все пьют тост за хозяйку!»  Это был Фимин голос. «Одиннадцать лет прошло, все еще больно. И через двадцать будет больно, и через тридцать».  Лина промокнула глаза салфеткой и фальшивым голосом прокричала: «У меня пирог подгорает!  Я сейчас приду».   «Где горит?  Что горит?  Мы сейчас потушим ваш душевный пожар! - Мишка ворвался в кухню с игрушечной пожарной машиной, отчаянно бибикая и строя дикие рожи. -  Линусик, душка!  Утри свои слезы, мы съедим подгорелый пирог! Это же твое коронное блюдо.  Оно будит во мне воспоминания безумной молодости».  Лина рассмеялась.  Он всегда мог ее рассмешить, как бы скверно у нее не было на душе.  «Помоги мне вытащить пирог.  Отдай детям игрушку...  ты себе ее купил или им?»  Она осторожно поправила темные жесткие волосы, падавшие ему на глаза, и в который раз подумала: «Сказать ему?  Что из этого выйдет?  Поздно, глупо...»

----------


## nerpa

Прошло два месяца. Дожди сменились ветром и знаменитой чикагской жарой. Лина устанавливала в столовой новый сверхмощный вентилятор, когда неожиданно позвонила Соня. Обычно, когда хотели встретиться, звонил Мишка. Сонин голос звучал еще тише, чем обычно. Она полушепотом спросила, можно ли ей заехать поговорить с Линой о важном... Она рядом, возле овощного тут на углу. Лина удивилась и сказала, что, конечно, можно. Уж не случилось ли чего с Мишкой?
Соня зашла боком, как будто боялась слишком широко распахнуть дверь. Но обжигающий ветер ворвался в узкую щель и закрутил занавески, углы скатерти, раскидал бумаги на столе. Она села на новенький белый диван и долго рылась в сумке, отыскивая платок. Лина подумала, что ей жарко, но когда Соня подняла голову, в глазах у нее стояли слезы.
- Я не знала, к кому другому пойти. Вы же друзья со школы. Если вы на него не сможете повлиять... - Соня промокнула глаза платочком, но они моментально опять переполнились слезами. - Он хочет меня бросить и жениться на этой... - Соня задохнулась, - на этой... длинной, Аде. Он говорит, что это только формально, потому что ей нужно остаться в Штатах, а гостевая виза кончается. Он только так говорит. Она его окрутила, эта Ада. Почему он? Он что, святой, за всех думать? Мишка просто в нее влюбился, в эту длинную ведьму. Ненавижу! Обоих ненавижу. Что я ему сделала? Я всегда...
Соня залилась горькими слезами, и речь ее стала совершенно бессвязной. Лина стояла неподвижно, как будто потеряла власть над своим телом. Оно стало немым и тяжелым, как груда камней. Где-то в глубине этой груды бешено колотилось раздавленное сердце: «Вот чего стоит его большая любовь к Соне, о которой он столько трепался! Он опять женится, и опять не на мне. Я этого не переживу во второй раз. Конечно, эта серая мышь не смогла его удержать!»
Выплакавшись, Соня шумно высморкалась и с надеждой, робко, как напуганный кролик, посмотрела на Лину. Нужно было что-то сказать: «Может это у него просто очередной заскок? Подурит немного, как раньше...» - Лина прикусила язык. 
- Нет! - Соня замотала головой. - Ты не знаешь! Аду бросил ее фотограф и уехал в Россию. Мишка теперь ее очередная жертва. Она же тигрица, вцепляется намертво. Сначала ко мне подлизывалась, какая она несчастная, жертва одинокая. Никто не понимает ее искусства. Каждый день к нам таскалась. Потом заявила, что ей негде жить, ее из квартиры выгнали знакомые, к которым она приехала погостить. Ну, Мишка (ты его знаешь) сделал широкий жест и предложил ей, бездомной, пока ночевать у нас. А меня стыдил, что я - эгоистка старомодная и ревнивая дурочка. Ее и вправду выгнали. Мне рассказывали, что она клеилась к мужу своей подруги, и та Аду вышвырнула вместе с чемоданом прямо на мусорку через заднюю дверь. И физиономию ей расцарапала... Жалко, что не убила!
Соня так разгорячилась, что даже перестала плакать. Лина никогда не видела ее в таком возбуждении. Щеки у нее разгорелись, глаза блестели от ненависти и слез. Соня даже похорошела. 
- Пока Ада пела про искусство и бездомность, Мишка только слушал и кивал, но потом эта стерва двинула тяжелую артиллерию - свою дочку. У нее пятилетняя дочка в Москве с бабушкой. Неизвестно от кого, потому что замужем эта шлюха в жизни не была. Раньше Ада о ней и не вспоминала, а теперь каждый день стонет, что ребенка нужно спасать и девочка погибнет. Болезнь ей какую-то придумала, которую можно вылечить только в Америке. Поставила на стол большую фотографию ребенка и каждый день закатывает истерики. Хорошенькая такая девочка, совсем не в мать. Ты же знаешь, как Мишка любит детей? Я бы ребенка взяла, девочка не виновата, что у нее мать такая... Но Аде нужен Мишка, ей на малышку наплевать. Мы всегда хотели ребенка, все не получалось... (Горло ее сдавили рыдания, но Соня сдержалась.) Если Мишка от меня уйдет, я утоплюсь в Мичигане! Он - единственный, он такой... Больше никого на свете... нет такого, я без него не могу жить, незачем... Знаешь, я его так люблю, я на все готова, только бы...
- Знаю! - подтвердила Лина без выражения, глядя в угол. Но Соня ничего не заметила и отнесла «знаю» к ее личным, Сониным страданиям. В итоге Лина обещала поговорить с Мишкой. Или нет, пусть лучше Фима поговорит. Мужчины лучше поймут друг друга. 
Соня немного успокоилась. Напудрила нос, улыбнулась робко, показав кривые передние зубы, села в красную «Тойоту» и укатила. А Лина зажгла дрожащими руками сигарету и ушла курить в гараж. У Фимы была астма, и он не переносил дыма.

Неизвестно о чем говорили мужчины. Соня и у Саши побывала. Но после этого разговора все немного успокоились. Ада переехала жить к какой-то старушке, которую Мила нашла через синагогу. Старуха жила одна в большом доме, и дети давно подыскивали подходящую женщину. «Но не в качестве няньки, а просто как компаньонка», - настаивала Ада. Соня шепотом жаловалась, что Мишка тайком встречается с Адой, но внешне все выглядело по-прежнему. 
Только Соня еще больше похудела и стала совсем незаметной, как тень в облачный осенний день. Только Миша перестал дразнить Соню «золотой ручкой» и носиться по всему дому с мальчишками, когда они собирались вместе, и много курил. Только Фима еще больше располнел и страдал одышкой. Только Лина просыпалась каждое утро с неясной надеждой, которую сама боялась определить словами.

Пятого октября, в день рождения Лины опять собрались в их уже не очень новом доме, «на берегу доброй надежды», как пошутил Мишка. Его голос опять звучал весело, и настроение у Лины моментально поднялось. Хотя обычно она не любила свои дни рождения. С каждым годом становишься старше. Чему радоваться? В этом году двадцать девять, а в следующем уже тридцать... Осень была такая же теплая и пестрая, как в Киеве. За окном шумели неправдоподобно желтые клены. Они излучали свет как факелы. Магнолия уже осыпалась, но ее голые ветки чертили нежный и тонкий узор на фоне яркой листвы других деревьев. Бабье лето...
Лина повернулась перед зеркалом. В этом платье она выглядела не хуже, чем в том, бирюзовом, на выпускном вечере. После выпускного она надела его только один раз, когда ей позвонил Мишка. «Старуха, в голубом ты выглядишь сногсшибательно!» Он не очень хорошо разбирался в цветах. Сколько ей тогда было? Восемнадцать? Девятнадцать? Может быть, все-таки сказать? Так ведь доживу до семидесяти лет, а он ничего не будет знать... Фиму только жалко. А вдруг это ничего не изменит? Тогда еще хуже будет...
- Линочка, ты у меня просто красавица! _Моя красавица всем очень нравится, походка легкая, как у слона..._ - запел Фима, обнимая жену. Он попробовал покружить ее по комнате, но закашлялся и разжал руки.
- Ты мне платье помял. Тебе нельзя так прыгать. Видишь, опять кашляешь! Лекарство принимал? А где Алик? Хватит ему играть на компьютере, пусть поможет накрыть на стол. Такая погода, а ребенок сидит в подвале целый день. И когда спустишься за ним, прихвати пиво.
Заскрежетали тормоза. Из красной машины выпрыгнул Мишка, за ним Соня. Яркое платье с зелеными и лиловыми полосами по желтому полю не очень-то ей шло. Но она так ослепительно, радостно улыбалась, что Лине стало завидно. К ее огромному удивлению следом из машины вышли Ада в сногсшибательном черном платье и какой-то потертый бородатый мужчина в шляпе. Лина вопросительно посмотрела на Соню. 
- Познакомьтесь, это - Адочкин друг Херолд. Он не говорит по-русски, но мы его учим. До-брый день, Херолд! - произнесла Соня по складам, обращаясь к бородатому. Тот оскалил зубы и ответил так же по складам: «Доб-ри ден!»

----------


## nerpa

Приехали Славик с Милой, еще какие-то Фимины знакомые по работе. Пока Лина всех рассаживала вокруг стола и хлопотала на кухне, она все время думала: «Сонька - ненормальная, если она думает, что Ада выберет этого потертого вместо Мишки. Нужно быть совершенно слепой или сумасшедшей. Ясно, они что-то затевают, а Херолд - для отвода глаз. Дура набитая - эта Соня. Если бы он был моим мужем, я бы Аду на пушечный выстрел к нему не подпустила».
Обед прошел шумно и весело, как всегда, когда Мишка был в хорошем настроении. Он рассказывал уморительные истории, смешил Алика до слез. Соня не сводила с него сияющих глаз. Ада же, казалось, всецело была поглощена бородатым. Поскольку по-английски она говорила не очень бойко, Саша служил им переводчиком. Мила вопросительно поднимала брови, показывая на них глазами. 
После жаркого Лина заявила, что ей нужно разогреть пирог. (На этот раз она купила готовый в магазине.) Мила вызвалась ей помогать, а через минуту к ним присоединилась и Соня. Мила без всяких околичностей набросилась на нее: «Чего вы опять притащили эту стерву Аду? Тебе мало того, что было? На ней же пробы негде ставить, типичная потаскуха. Доиграешься, что он тебя-таки бросит, если будешь вести себя, как мокрая курица. Семью нужно охранять. Я знаешь как Сашку держу? Он даже посмотреть в сторону не смеет. С мужиками иначе нельзя!»
Соня примирительно улыбнулась и погладила Милу по руке: «Не сердитесь, девочки. Вы же ничего не знаете. Этот Херолд - старухин родственник, у него обувной магазин в Детройте. Ада своего не упустит. Дай ей Бог, я на нее не сержусь. Ей тоже трудно - одна ребенка растит. И даже если у них не сладится, Миша меня все равно не бросит теперь. - Соня обвела всех сияющими глазами. - Я знаю, что об этом не рассказывают, пока незаметно, но у нас будет мальчик, доктор сказал. Знаете, какой Мишка замечательный отец будет? Посмотрите, как он с Аликом возится. Он всегда о сыне мечтал. Я такая счастливая, такая счастливая... дайте постучу по дереву». 
Мила бросилась обнимать Соню, а Лина улыбнулась через силу и подумала: «Теперь уже точно - конец. Поздно. Навсегда поздно, даже если нам будет по семьдесят».
- Со-о-онька! Сонька - золотая ручка! Чего ты на кухне застряла? Пирог собираешься стибрить? Знаем мы тебя! Где что плохо лежит... Линусик, тащи сюда свою горелую отраву, мы слопаем ее за милую душу, как воспоминание невозвратной юности! «Как молоды мы были! Как искренне любили! Как верили в себя!» - затянул Мишка, и все за столом начали ему подпевать, кроме Херолда, который застенчиво чесал бороду.

В. ЛеГеза

----------


## nerpa

Soul by the name Dusia 
Tails and wings;  

Душа Дуся



  Мир сужался, сжимался, сворачивался, линял и бледнел, погружался в тишину и темень.  Пока не превратился в черное зернышко, наподобие макового, и закатился куда-то под кровать.  Но мир изменялся не только по этим параметрам.  Внешнее пространство лежало в пыли на полу маковой запятой, и не думавшей прорастать.  Внутреннее же пространство, все, что привычно называлось коротким и гордым «Я», разрослось до бесконечности, наполнив, как обезумевшее дрожжевое тесто, просторы обозримого сознания.  Тесто взошло и застыло в неподвижности.  Оно даже не подрагивало, и всякая мысль, всякое движение, всякий интерес застревали в этом студне.  Абсолютная тишина и бездействие.   Ничто не двигалось, даже сердце перестало стучать, даже пульсы умолкли.  Дыхание отлетело и навек соединилось с окружающим воздухом.  Пустота, плотно наполненная пустота повисла над душой, как чаша,  и душа одновременно тоже была опустевшей чашей, изогнутой в противоположном направлении.  Нужно ли называть то, что произошло?  Не хочется произносить Это слово.
    Что привело к концу?  Автокатастрофа, или рак печени, или неудачно выбранное блюдо в ресторане, или взрыв меланхолии и несколько десятков оранжевых таблеток?  Не все ли равно, когда приходит Это?  Не подходит, не пугает страшными рожами и болью, а уже пришло.  Гораздо интереснее, что будет дальше, потому что даже в недвижном студне конца есть свое «дальше».  Трудно описать Это словами, потому что все слова и образы остались на другой стороне.  Лучше придумать утешительную или язвительную, не важно какую, сказку на земном, людском языке.  
Предположим, что тело осталось (куда еще ему деться?), с ним произвели все положенные процедуры и сожгли в испепеляющем жаре.  Естественно, от него сохранился один пепел, пересыпанный в уродливую бронзовую урну с витыми ручками.  А Душа, испуганная шумом и огнем, лишившись своего привычного пристанища, воспарила, но не слишком высоко.  Только до верхушек голых деревьев вокруг крематория.  Когда дым развеялся, она обозрела сверху снежные безлиственные печальные просторы, поскольку была зима, и обнаружила несколько похоронных процессий.  Черные, сгорбленные печалью фигурки на сером, истоптанном снегу.  Но трудно было определить, которая из них следует за урной с ее прахом.  Да ей это было и неинтересно.
    Единственное сохранившееся воспоминание - память о недавней нестерпимой боли.  Переходить из одного существования в другое - не пряник!  Сами увидите когда-нибудь.  Душа радовалась, что боль осталась позади и больше никогда не вернется.  Память обо всем личном в ее последнем существовании изгладилась, исчезла, как складки на шелке под горячим утюгом.  Поверьте, это был очень горячий утюг.  Но общелюдская память, если так можно выразиться, сохранилась.  Шелк остается шелком, в каком направлении его ни гладь.   Для удобства дальнейшего повествования назовем Душу каким-то именем, скажем, Дусей.  Совсем не значит, что Дуся была женского пола, для души это не существенно.  Просто в русском языке трудно рассказывать о ком-то, адресуясь к нему «оно».  
    Дуся покрутилась немного над черными деревьями и направилась прочь.  Ей надоело парить и она спустилась на уровень заснеженных тротуаров.  Сверху все выглядело непривычно и чуждо.  Для Дуси достаточно было стрессов и переживаний.  Ей хотелось покоя.  Оглядевшись по сторонам, она обнаружила, что так же, как некоторые люди проезжают в машинах, а некоторые идут пешком сами по себе, так и некоторые души двигаются внутри людей, а некоторые - сами по себе.  Души, в общем, похожи на людей, но не слишком.  Они не несут на себе конкретных индивидуальных черт, или определенной одежды.  Представьте себе несколько негативов фотографий похожих мужчин и женщин, наложенных один на другой.  Получится некий усредненный размытый образ.  По нему можно будет определить, приятный ли был человек, некоторые его склонности, даже темперамент и характер, но ни пола, ни возраста.  Вот так и души.

----------


## nerpa

Дуся обратилась к одной симпатичной душе, задумчиво ковырявшей в носу на перекрестке улиц Демпстер и Централ.  (Очевидно, души сохраняют некоторые физические привычки тоже.)  Душа эта в полном смысле стояла на перекрестке и сквозь нее пролетали на большой скорости заляпанные грязью машины.  Дуся вступила с ней в оживленную беседу, которая не тормозилась банальными вопросами - как вас зовут - где вы живете - кем вы работаете - сколько вам лет.  Со стороны Дуси посыпалось множество вопросов, относившихся к нынешнему чисто духовному непривычному существованию.  Но душа оказалась из новеньких, сама мало в чем разбиралась и была слегка туповатой.  Дуся отчалила и поплыла дальше.
    Прохожих было немного, дело шло к вечеру.  Те кто проходили мимо или сквозь Дусю, ее не замечали.  Шумная ватага молодых ребят ввалилась в ресторан «Леонас».  Из открытых дверей пахнуло теплом и запахом шашлыков, но на Душу это не произвело никакого впечатления.  Торопливо пролетели мимо несколько душ, слабо светясь и мерцая ядовито-розовым и неоновой зеленью в наступающих сумерках.  Февральский день постепенно гас, свет ветшал, таял.  По небу поползли и разметались лиловые тучевые перья, желтые хвосты заката. Подуло холодом. Душе стало еще более неуютно среди обычных людей, которые ее в упор не видели.  Она поднялась чуть выше, до уровня вторых этажей, как бы подчеркивая разницу в положении.  Торопиться ей было совершенно некуда.  Она пересекла бульвар Мак-Кормик и начала бесцельно витать над абстрактными скульптурами, расставленными вдоль канала.  Одна из них, сделанная из материала, похожего на заскорузлую солому, напоминала гигантский бивень мамонта.  Дуся примостилась на ее верхушке.  Холод и темнота не тревожили ее, но и новизна ситуации ее больше не занимала.  Душе становилось скучно.  
    Стемнело.  В домах начали зажигаться уютные желтые окна, так непохожие на синие холодные уличные фонари.  Душа Дуся задумалась о своем новом положении.  Откуда она пришла?  Кем была раньше?  Что произошло с ней в прежней людской жизни?  Почему она не улетела прочь от мира куда-нибудь в райские кущи или подальше, а осталась в этом заснеженном холодном городе?  Не найдя ответа ни на один из поставленных вопросов, Душа решила, что нужно не рассуждать, а действовать.  Можно было, например, облететь близлежащие дома, казавшиеся смутно знакомыми.  Если ей повезет, она найдет свою прежнюю семью и узнает ее.  Так Дуся и поступила.  Стены ей были не помеха.  Она легко просачивалась сквозь предметы, как звук или сырость.
    В первой квартире она обнаружила спящего толстого черного старика, перед которым мерцал включенный немой телевизор.  Его душа, похожая на жирного ленивого кота, спала, свернувшись, рядом.  Во второй - вертлявого усатого мексиканца, напоминавшего хомячка.  Он сидел на кухне, быстро-быстро лопотал по телефону на чужом языке, одновременно курил и прихлебывал пиво.  В комнате на диване вповалку спали трое смуглых длинноволосых детей.  Поразившись, как это ему удается делать все одновременно, Душа решила, что раз она не понимает по-испански, то это не ее семья.  Но в третьей квартире ей, кажется, повезло. 
    Она с удовольствием осмотрела полированную мебель и мягкие диваны, фарфор в буфете показался ей тоже знакомым.  За столом сидели хмурые муж и жена среднего возраста и средней привлекательности и разбирали какие-то бумаги.  Если у них и были души, то они прятались глубоко внутри. Вокруг них бродил пузатенький неприкаянный мальчик лет пяти с круглыми галочьими глазами и сладостными розовыми щечками. Он возил за веревочку деревянного пестро раскрашенного кузнечика, издававшего мелодичный скрип, и канючил, чтоб ему почитали книжку.  Родители называли мальчика Мишенькой и отмахивались от него.  Они были заняты интересным разговором.  Все трое пробудили какие-то воспоминания и вызвали у Дуси живой интерес.  Она стала прислушиваться.

----------


## nerpa

Мама должна была оформить страховку еще год назад,  -  говорил муж, надуваясь,  -  куда она засунула полис?  Как это ты не проследила, чтобы все бумаги были на месте?
    - Почему это я должна была следить за твоей мамой?  Ты же помнишь, как она меня третировала...  Если бы я ее стала спрашивать о страховке, она бы сразу заявила, что мы только и ждем ее смерти.  Ты как сын должен был позаботиться.
    - С твоей стороны просто бестактно начинать со мной этот разговор так вот сразу... еще и месяца не прошло, когда мамочка...  -  несимпатичный мужчина захрюкал в платок, а жена набычилась и выдвинула очень красную толстую нижнюю губу.
    - Ты сам разговор и начал.  И чего мы платили за ее страховку, отрывали деньги от ребенка, в отпуск не поехали?  Мишенька, не тереби скатерть!  
    - Только не начинай про ребенка, от него никто ничего не отрывал.  Ты бы лучше не перекармливала его, а то вырастет таким же жиртрестом, как ты.  Миша, не вытирай руки о мои штаны!  Почему они у тебя вечно грязные?  Что, мама тебя никогда не моет?  Это была твоя гениальная идея со страховкой с самого начала.
    - На себя посмотри - жрешь по два обеда, я на тебя готовить не успеваю.  А потом ночью тебя не добудишься...
    - Если бы кто-нибудь поинтереснее будил, может и добудился бы!

    Дусе стало противно слушать дальше, и она выскользнула вслед за Мишенькой и его скрипучим кузнечиком на веревочке в кухню.  Малыш задумчиво вытер руки о свои собственные штаны.  Полез в холодильник, чуть не скрывшись в нем целиком, и вынырнул со стаканом молока и тарелочкой с подсохшим куском торта.  Он уплетал все это стоя и поглядывал в тот угол, где поместилась Душа.  Когда от торта почти ничего не осталось, он, сыто пыхтя, отодвинул тарелочку и, покосившись на Дусю, предложил: «Можешь доесть, если хочешь.  Я уже наелся».  «Ты меня видишь?»  -  поразилась Душа.  «А чего?  Вижу конечно.  Только мутно как-то, вроде в испорченном телике.  Ты привидение или кто?»  «Не знаю,  -  запечалилась Дуся,  -  думаю, я бессмертная душа чья-нибудь.  Только не знаю, чья.  Может твоей бабушки?»  «Не, ты на нее совсем не похожа.  Может дедушки?  Только я его совсем не помню.  Он давно умер, когда я маленький был.  Ты не волшебная фея, которая все исполняет?  Нет?  Жалко, я велосипед хотел...  Хочешь телевизор смотреть?  Сейчас мультики будут».  Он со вздохом доел остатки торта и облизнулся.

    Дуся привязалась к Мишеньке. Все-таки живой человек, хоть и ребенок.  Родителям он о Душе ничего не рассказывал, благоразумный мальчик.  Те Душу не замечали.  Да и собственного сына они редко замечали.  Все бегали по своим делам или ссорились.  Только кот  Мурзик шипел всякий раз, когда Дуся проплывала мимо.  
    Днем, когда хозяева уходили на работу, а Мишеньку отводили в детский садик, Душа летала по городу.  Но смотреть на людей и не участвовать в их суете было неинтересно и утомительно.  Все они бегали туда-сюда, как муравьи, без всякого смысла.  Набивались в магазины, выходили из них нагруженные сумками и кульками.  Но ей было совершенно неинтересно, что у них там в кульках.  Люди рассаживались по машинам или автобусам и уезжали куда-то.  Душа иногда рассуждала сама с собой, что если бы при жизни больше читала философии всякой и прочей литературы, то, наверное, могла бы занимать себя всякими мыслями и размышлениями.  А так - что?  Ну вот - машина проехала.  Хорошая машина, дорогая, мощная, но Душе она ни к чему.  Из ресторанов вкусно пахнет, а есть не хочется.  Красивый закат, только сколько же на него можно смотреть?  Ее также занимал вопрос, почему она не отправилась в рай или в ад после смерти, а слоняется неприкаянная?  Между небом и землей поросенок вился...  Слышала она в детстве такую глупую песенку.  Вот так и Дуся.  И сколько это будет продолжаться?
    С другими свободными душами отношения у нее не завязывались.  Все они куда-то спешили, будто были невесть как заняты.  Попробовала она сунуться в другие квартиры, но везде было одно и тоже: мужчины и женщины разного возраста и цвета кожи занимались своими повседневными делами, важными и интересными только для них самих.  Они не обращали на Дусю и другие души никакого внимания.  Если кто из живых и обращался к ней, так только сумасшедший оборванный грязный старик, ночевавший в парке.  Он выкрикивал невнятные приветствия, махал рукой в истлевшей перчатке.  Прохожие его сторонились, и Дуся тоже облетала десятой дорогой.  Даже в ее бестелесном облике она смутно чувствовала тяжелый и жуткий запах, исходивший от старика.
    И Душа возвращалась в облюбованный знакомый дом.  Скучая, наблюдала семейные обеды и склоки, обсуждение покупок, слезы и крики, примирения, нудные разговоры о знакомых и сотрудниках.  Вечером, когда мальчика загоняли спать, Дуся садилась на его кровать, и Мишенька начинал донимать ее вопросами:  Зачем машины воняют?  Почему бывает война?  Что такое теория относительности?  Как это Сэмик из соседнего дома научился плевать так далеко, а Мишенька не умеет?  Почему папа с мамой все время ругаются?  Кто такая блядь, это рыба или птица?»  Дуся только хмыкала и ни на что не умела ответить толком.  Мишенька был ею очень недоволен:  «Ничего ты не знаешь, а еще душа!  У меня душа тоже есть?  Какая она?  А у Мурзика?»  Душе становилось жарко, и она даже, кажется, начинала потеть.  Совершеннейшая фантастика в ее положении!  «Знаешь, выключись, а то у меня от тебя в глазах мелькает.  Скучная ты какая-то.  Я лучше сны буду смотреть».  
    Иногда Дуся рассказывала ему то, что видела днем, но выходило длинно и неинтересно.  Она пробовала приносить пользу, воспитывать Мишеньку, чтоб он не говорил плохих слов, мыл руки и не тянул кота за хвост.  Раз уж родители им не занимаются, должен хоть кто-нибудь учить его уму-разуму.  Но Мишенька этого не любил:  «Ты мне не мама и не тетя, вообще никто.  Я тебя не должен слушаться.  Пошли погуляем».  И Душа покорно тащилась за ним в скудный дворик позади дома.  На улицу его одного не выпускали.  Ребенок ковырял лопаточкой землю, сыпал крошки прожорливым наглым голубям, пролетавшим прямо сквозь Дусю.  Снег уже начинал таять.  Небо голубело, и в промоинах облаков днем выглядывало солнце.  Душа с удовольствием парила в ярких лучах, хотя не ощущала тепла.
    Но однажды Мишенька догадался:  «Если я с тобой гуляю, значит не один.  Идем до магазина.  Я жвачку куплю, мне папа дал квотер».  Дуся очень разволновалась, но Мишенька заупрямился.   Она внимательно смотрела по сторонам, чтобы чего не случилось.  По дороге и в магазине все шло хорошо.  Малыш затолкал в рот шар жевательной резинки и стал похож на лягушонка. Зачавкал, заслюнявился, выдувая пузыри и повизгивая от восторга.  Но когда возвращались и уже перешли улицу, прямо перед их носом из аллеи между домами на большой скорости выскочил красный автомобиль.  «Назад!»  -  завопила Дуся и заметалась у Мишеньки перед лицом, отгоняя его прочь от опасности.  Он отскочил влево, автомобиль вильнул вправо.  Заскрипел отчаянно тормозами, закрутился, вылетел на мостовую и врезался в хлебный фургон.          Посыпались стекла.  Загудели машины.  Еще две с размаху въехали в кучу малу.
Мишенька дал деру со своей жвачкой.  Он и думать забыл о Дусе.  Из подъезда уже бежали к нему на шум и вой сирен слоновьим галопом его папа и мама.  Закричали прохожие. Дуся увидела как над машинами, над грудой искореженного железа и тел поднимались вверх легким паром души водителей и пассажиров.  Некоторые из них изумленно оглядывались и кружили  над останками.  Две или три моментально улетучились неизвестно куда.  Примчалась полиция.  Подкатили две скорых и пожарная.  Кто-то еще корчился и стонал под обломками.  Санитары и пожарные стали растаскивать тела.  
    Дуся засуетилась над ними.  Она присмотрела одного симпатичного черного паренька с проломленной головой и обильно залитого кровью.  Его душа улизнула еще в первые мгновения.  Дуся воровато оглянулась - никто на нее не обращал внимания, ни живые, ни мертвые.  Она быстренько подрулила к недвижному парнишке, приладилась поточнее и бухнулась вниз с небольшой высоты.  Тело пришлось впору.  Душа Дуся заерзала, укладываясь поудобнее.  Скрестила лапочки на пузе и закрыла глаза, с удовлетворением почувствовав тупую боль в затылке.  «Этих прямо в морг!  -  командовал главный санитар.  -  А тут еще один живой.  В больницу живо!»  И ткнул пальцем в Дусю.
    На следующее утро Дуся с наслаждением лакала жидкий больничный бульончик и запихивалась желе с мыльным химическим привкусом.  Казалось, что ни в прошлой ни в этой жизни Душа не пробовала ничего вкуснее.  Несмотря на разбитый череп, восемь швов на лбу и сломанную ногу, бодрость и радость жизни наполняли молодое тело.  Доктор и курносенькая смуглая медсестра терпеливо расспрашивали Дусю, как его имя, фамилия, где он живет.  Но Дуся только приветливо улыбался и почесывал отросшую щетину.  Доктор пожал плечами: «Полная потеря памяти.  Очередной Джон-До».
    После бесконечных медицинских процедур, уколов, переливания крови и горьких пилюль Джон-До Дусю, наконец, оставили в покое.  Он с удовольствием растянулся на койке, насколько позволил тяжелый гипс и забинтованная голова, и, уже засыпая, подумал: «Что же это такое я должен сделать в новой жизни, чтобы в конце не оказаться опять в таком же идиотском положении, застрявшим между небом и землей?»  Но сон уже сморил его.  И когда Джон-До проснулся на другой день, он уже ничего не помнил о своем предыдущем существовании в виде Души Дуси.

В. ЛеГеза

----------


## Гуслик

:Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Anton

:Ok:  Танюша, я пока прочитал только рассказ "Черный сентябрь". Очень прикольная сказка. Хочу сегодня своим сыновьям перед сном перерассказать её детскую версию! Спасибо!

----------


## Kladewa1

ААААА!!! "Черный сентябрь" - это потрясающе!!! Пока только этот рассказ прочла. Назовите, пожалуйста, автора ! ? :)

----------


## Лев

*Kladewa1*, 
Новичок, Вы на дату последней публикации
обратили внимание? 7 лет прошло :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, вы неправы))))


О, как Вы правы, что я неправ(я об этом в подписи пишу),
но... человек, заглянувший, обращается к автору темы,
которого уже семь лет на форуме нет...

----------

